# Just Shot a Ruger LC9S...I'll Keep My Px4 Compact



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

I went to an indoor range today and rented a Ruger LC9s. I carry a Px4 Compact 9mm and was thinking about a thinner, smaller gun to carry. Anyway, after shooting 100 rnds with the Ruger side by side with my Px4, I concluded that the Px4 is better for me.

The Ruger is the 1st striker fired pistol I have shot. The other guns I shoot are Beretta DA/SA, a revolver, and a 1911. So off the bat I had to get acquainted with a striker fired pistol. What I found out that means is that while each trigger pull is the same and the reset point tends to be long-almost at the full length of the trigger pull. The LC9S trigger is one of the lighter, crisper striker fired pistol on the market, so I was hoping it would work for me. Sadly, not too well.

While I shot the LC9S pretty well, the recoil was much harder to control than the Px4. Also the trigger, while OK, was not as good as the Px4. With the Px4 the DA first shot is followed by the nice short reset SA. My double taps with the Px4 were much better than with the Ruger.

Lastly, I like the Beretta Safety/Decocker..in fact I am spoiled by it. It is nice to put on the safety and know the state of the gun. I found the LC9S safety so awkward to use such that I would probably never carry with it on. The LC9S Pro eliminates the safety which seems to me just as well.

In summary, I will accept the size/weight of the Px4 Compact for carry because the other features mean more to me.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I am a total Fan Boy of the Beretta Nano. I bought the original LC9 when it first came out. Shot quite a bit of ammo through the gun, but bought the LC9S when it first came out as well. Put about 6,000 rds through the gun, but stopped shooting it when the trigger became so light, I was just not comfortable carrying it. Got rid of it on trade for a Kahr CM 9 which I love and own two.
I had already become a DAO fan before this, but loved the Ruger LC9S for all the reason BUT the trigger. Size, slim Build and just a cool looking gun. Snappy, but I could shoot it well.

Then I bought the Nano and just fell in love with this gun for so many reason. Modular design, same size as the Kahr with a little more weight and a gun so well built that I believe it will go the distance in rounds through it as a most duty guns. And I love the smooth Striker Fired DAO trigger. Beautiful Polished Steel magazines with steel follower.

Range report. I took the Nano and the LC9s to the range to shoot side by side.
-100 rounds of mixed ammo through *each gun
-Repeat *
50 rounds of Plus P through each gun.

By the end of the session the Nano was performing much better. Much less recoil and very little snap, a very mild shooting gun. By the time I finished, the Ruger was giving me a lot of discomfort. The Nano felt like I could have gone on all day shooting it.

I have three Nano's now, One with the NEW APX carry Grip and higher bore axis. The original Nano now has over 12,000 rds and still running like day one.

Some comparisons. See the Robust Design of the Nano/Carry. Also it has few parts (43)

The Nano with all steel chassis































Thick robust barrel of the Nano

















Here is a idea of the recoil comparison which I find to be accurate in the Perceived recoil of the guns I have shot.

Keltec PF-9------------9.79
Diamondback-DB9---9.28
Kahr CM9---------------7.7
*Ruger LC9S------------7.24
*Sig 365------------------6.99
Sig 938--------------------6.99
MP Shield-----------------6.8
Springfield Hellcat------6.78
Glock 43X------------------6.93
*Beretta APX Carry--6.18* Very little muzzle flip


----------

